
70 Unique Ways to Encode ＜ - bikeshack
https://gist.github.com/lucasrizoli/1603274
======
danielweber
Ironic because the headline isn't even <

It's FULLWIDTH LESS-THAN SIGN:
[http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/ff1c/index.htm](http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/ff1c/index.htm)

~~~
looki
Is that supposed to be some kind of HN easter egg? I mean, who has quick
enough access to that character to accidentally write it instead? And if he's
using some esoteric layout, I'm sure he knows his keyboard well enough not to
mix them up!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
No, it's likely deliberate on the part of the submitter, since HN stupidly
strips stuff which looks like HTML.

------
rootbear
I know that "unique", which became a synonym of "unusual" years ago, has now
also become a synonym of "distinct", especially in tech contexts, like "unique
hits", but it still grates on my ears (or eyes, in this case). Languages are
fluid, and change is inevitable, but I'm sad when those changes are careless
and cause a loss of precision of expression.

~~~
wowaname
What do you even mean by this? What did the word originally mean?

~~~
Someone
"etymology: unique" on Google gives
[http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=unique](http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=unique)
and
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/unique#Etymology](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/unique#Etymology).

With definitions "forming the only one of its kind" and "being the only one of
its kind". I don't have a trillion unique bits of memory on my SSD, as they
are all interchangeable.

~~~
DanBC
What are better words to use?

Would it matter if the audience is international or if the audience mostly has
English as a first language?

"70 Different Ways to Encode〈"?

~~~
rootbear
"70 Distinct Ways to Encode <" would be the traditionally correct way to say
it. I should have made that more clear in my original rant. My objection to
using "unique" in this context is that doing so further erodes the original,
narrow meaning of "unique" as "one of a kind". I suppose that makes me a
prescriptivist and I'm okay with that.

~~~
likeclockwork
Perhaps the concept of "uniqueness" itself is dying, rather than language
being watered down.

"Everyone is unique." with the watered down version of the word "unique" just
means "Everyone is distinct."

Perhaps people are beginning to collectively believe that nothing is
irreproducible.

------
jfasi
> StoneCypher: All of the entities missing semicolons are incorrect.

> aprilthemoo: are you autistic or something StoneCypher?

Quality discussion right there.

~~~
seanalltogether
Is this the quality of github comments in general?

------
crazygringo
Well... at least if you're trying to detect/remove HTML tags, the only one
that works is the first in the list, as far as I know, thank goodness.

All the others actually render the character, someone please correct me if I'm
wrong?

------
fleitz
aka Why IDSs are practically useless, here's a NOP slide
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

~~~
martindale
Complex systems always fail.

------
dgreensp
Wow, it's like a little piece of postmodern art.

I give you mine, Untitled 7 (solidus on web page):

/

------
raldi
Can someone explain lines 49-52?

------
homakov
So what

------
AsymetricCom
Here's another: \\\546

and another: %%

etc.

